# College of Sokes.



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2003)

http://sokes.com/page5.html



> Recognition and Promotion services:
> LIFE TIME MEMBERSHIP
> 
> RANK RECOGNITION
> ...



Indeed, a number of them list "Ph.D/MA' after their names. Martial artists who give themselves phony Ph.D's have a very special kind of insecurity. This seems to be a "college" of the World Union of Sokes that exists to declare people both sokes _and_ doctors.

*SHEESH!*

Also see the requirements here (it won't let me copy them):
http://sokes.com/


----------



## Shodan (Dec 20, 2003)

Woo Hoo!!  I only have 8 more years of training (to reach my 25 years in the martial arts requirement) and 4 more ranks to go in my current art (Kenpo) to reach a 5th degree and then just need to get another 5th degree black belt in another rank to qualify!!  Considering it has taken me this long to get a 1st degree black......I better find an art that promotes me quickly if I want to ever qualify in this lifetime!!  I think it would take me the rest of my life to even hope to reach 5th degree in Kenpo so I guess I am not getting a gold ring from them in this life....oh well.....

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 20, 2003)

Hmmmm....
Just a few more years!

Now is it just me, or once you  have the PhD, isn't the MA irrelevant unless it is in an unrelated field??


Chad, MA


----------



## Disco (Dec 20, 2003)

I don't speak spanish :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Now is it just me, or once you  have the PhD, isn't the MA irrelevant unless it is in an unrelated field?? *



I had the same thought, but now I think that Ph.D/MA is their way of saying "Ph.D in Martial Arts" rather than your more traditional (by which I mean, "correct") interpretation. Usually you only see this when a physician also has a master of public health degree (M.D./M.P.H.) or a lawyer has a specialized master's in taxation or something, or some other case where the master's is a credential (e.g., a M.S.W. for a social worker with a Ph.D in Sociology or something).

The two black belts thing is kind of funny to me too. Maybe with three black belts you get the coveted Wile E. Coyote, _Sooooper_-Soke title.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 20, 2003)

Hmmm.....
You know, I did get ordained on line several years ago; I wonder if that gets me a bonus;
"The right reverend soke guro Dulin, MA"
:rofl: 

Nah; I'll stick w/ Chad.  Easier to spell.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I had the same thought, but now I think that Ph.D/MA is their way of saying "Ph.D in Martial Arts" rather than your more traditional (by which I mean, "correct") interpretation. Usually you only see this when a physician also has a master of public health degree (M.D./M.P.H.) or a lawyer has a specialized master's in taxation or something, or some other case where the master's is a credential (e.g., a M.S.W. for a social worker with a Ph.D in Sociology or something).
> 
> The two black belts thing is kind of funny to me too. Maybe with three black belts you get the coveted Wile E. Coyote, Sooooper-Soke title. *




Arni,

I have seen what you are talking about. Ms. Smith J.D. / P.E. , where she has an engineering degree and has passed the PRofessional Engineering tests and also has her J.D. to be a Patent Lawyer.


So, if I belong to an art wiht no rank and another witk rank, does this mean I qualify to be a Soke, or maybe an Arch Bishop, or maybe even, ..., .

Nah, I think I will stick with The *"The Self Elected President of the Immoral Minority, 6,000,000,000 Strong"* or I maybe as Chad put it, Rich. 


Seriously, if you have a title rightfully earned through an accredit source then use it properly. Do not make things up just to make yourself sound more real or better than the guy down the street.
:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 21, 2003)

From this mornings spam:


U niversit y   D iploma s 

Improve your income and your life,

with increasing your earning power 

from a diploma within days 

from a prestigious non-accredited university

based on life experience.

Call anytime including holidays and Sundays 

1- 212 - 202 - 4179

Confidentiality assured

Bachelors, and other higher education

levels in fields that relate to you also available.


I love the prestigious non-accredited part!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *From this mornings spam:
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, this way they are not going to get caught for false statements. 

I get these all the time. I was thinking maybe my company would accept one fo these and then give me a raise? You know the whole company car and then big time money, and stock options. All from this little piece of paper.


----------



## someguy (Dec 24, 2003)

Here you go ill send you all a degree from the non-accredited university I'm making.   Print it off and go to your jobs with it to get a raise.  After that send me a check for the price of the diploma.





I don't know if this will work.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2003)

The image didn't quite make it! Try posting in Support.

A list of Soke boards is being compiled here:
http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23572


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2003)

http://www.blackbelt.nu



> Hi , I'm Soke Cozatt , Founder of SRMAA and the IRJJA.
> Please take your time and look over our site, we have many fine Martial Arts programs
> to choose from, offered by professional Martial Arts Instructors, these include Jiu-Jitsu,
> Kenpo Karate, Judo, Kung Fu, Muay Thai, Ninjitsu, Hapkido, Chinese Dragon Kempo,
> ...



No need for a partner!

I'm seeing more and more of these ads that basically say, if you already know an art, drop it and start teaching ours for more cash! It's like switching from being a McDonalds franchisee to Burger King, evidently! From another page there:



> Sho Dai Soke John Cozatt [...] was inducted as "Founder of the Year" in 2000 by the Eastern USA/Int.
> Black Belt Hall of Fame for his work in the Renzoku system, and "Soke of the Year"in 2004 by the National Ju-Jitsu Federation's Black Belt Hall of Fame.



Soke of the Year--Sheesh!



> The 7 tape set to Shodan sells for $199.95 with s/h via Priority Mail Included.
> The 8 tape set to Nidan sells for $219.95 with s/h via Priority Mail Included.



I'm $200 away from being a jujutsu black belt, apparently. Heck, my family and I spent that much at the bookstore this afternoon.


----------

